# New addition



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

I just bought a collection of firearms from someone who had fallen on hard times and needed the money. 
I may be in hard times with my wife 
Heres one of the rifles that came in the collection I just bought. I think I'll probably be keeping this one. Anyone know much about Armalite ?
Rifle looks well made ,scope may have to go
Havent made it to the Range yet to stretch her legs


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Nice looking rifle(cant make out the brand of scope you thats on her) I have only read bits and pieces on Armalite from AR15.com so I dont know much but I cant recall people really trashing them, Im in the doghouse as well lately with all the ammo I have been buying.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Its a Leapers 6- 24x50 mil dot illuminated . They are not high quality scopes. I may give it a try and see how it works


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Orlando,

Aramlite's if I'm not mistaken used to be very popular before Bushmasters. I've never heard one bad thing mentioned about them.


----------



## jacmec (Sep 28, 2008)

Did you get the Garand in the deal too?


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Orlando said:


> Its a Leapers 6- 24x50 mil dot illuminated . They are not high quality scopes. I may give it a try and see how it works


I have a AR varminter that I have yet to scope up, its a Rock River lower with a DPMS upper, there are times that I think about throwing a 10X Super Sniper on it...then there are other times where I just want to throw a regular target/varmint scope on it.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i have a buddy whos got an ar-10 (.308) flat top, sweet shooting rifle and id love to have one to go along with my M-14 thats not an ar-10 is it???


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

jacmec said:


> Did you get the Garand in the deal too?



Yes, got a Garand, Cetme in 7.62x52 (308), AK 47 WASR2, SKS, Russian SAIGA .223, German K98, Mosin Nagant, CZ 52 Pistol, and the Armalite and assorted ammo, etc
I'm keeping a few and the rest have to go





ezbite said:


> i have a buddy whos got an ar-10 (.308) flat top, sweet shooting rifle and id love to have one to go along with my M-14 thats not an ar-10 is it???



Its a M15A4 in 5.56 - .223


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Orlando, I can't wait until your back on OGF. That is you know.... after the swelling in your eyes go down from where you wife beat the heck out of you!


----------



## ODNR3723 (Apr 12, 2007)

Maybe someone can correct me if i am wrong, but i remember reading somewhere that armalite is the original designer and that is why it is the ar-15. The ar stands for armalite. On the another note, I have a bushmaster predator with a 6-18 leupold on top. Cant believe how well that gun shoots. Longest kill was a headshot @ 397 yards. I have witnesses. It is my favorite varmint gun now.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

So far I have her convinced that its a good investment  Not sure how long she will fall for that though !


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

ODNR3723 said:


> Maybe someone can correct me if i am wrong, but i remember reading somewhere that armalite is the original designer and that is why it is the ar-15. The ar stands for armalite. On the another note, I have a bushmaster predator with a 6-18 leupold on top. Cant believe how well that gun shoots. Longest kill was a headshot @ 397 yards. I have witnesses. It is my favorite varmint gun now.


I'm dying to get to the range to try her. Mine has been closed because of renovations.
I was checking the Armalite website and accuracy out of the box is supposed to be 1 MOA at 100yds


----------



## ODNR3723 (Apr 12, 2007)

I used to shoot factory 55 grain hornady vmax through mine and got excellent results. I bought a set of dies and started reloading my own ammo this last winter and i am still getting excellent results. I think i got lucky in that the recipe i picked worked. A friend of mine has the same rifle as i do and his gun shoots a 60 grain bullet better than a 55. Mine prefers the 55. I tried 60's and they just didnt group as well. Good luck and let us know how it shoots. Does it have a two stage trigger in it?


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

National Match 2 stage trigger


----------



## SPEAKSUP (Feb 19, 2009)

Armalite is a great system and they have been in the game forever. 

AR10 of theirs are super nice also.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Looks good let us know how she shoots


----------



## tm1669 (Apr 27, 2007)

Armalite is top of the AR heap. Outstanding rifles.


----------

